# Evil Killer Pumpkin



## njvixen (Oct 22, 2010)

Many many thanks to spookyblue.com and his tutorials. I could of never done this without your sight.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

That looks great!!


----------



## kellsand (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have a picture with the light on. How did you stand him up? He looks great.


----------



## njvixen (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't have a pic with the light on...sorry. I stood him up by tying him to the garden fence. His head is just a stick from his "neck" put into the hole in the bottom of his head.


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job. Very creative. I love that you used a Christmas tree stand as the base. I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## DaveO (Oct 26, 2010)

This looks awesome.... I love the way you have the face looking evil. It is difficult to get an evil grin rather than a happy smile .... and yours deffo looks evil!!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice. He'll be keeping the crows away.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice, like it and the size is perfect for the way you have it displayed.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very Cool!! Great Job.

Will he stand up to the rain?


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Tis a thing of beauty! Nice work.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LOVE him!! Great job!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow, That looks great! Krispy kudos to ya!!!*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Looks great!
How did you get the bag of shredded paper out?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work, njvixen


----------



## Pumpkinzilla (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW that looks fantastic


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cool pumpkin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

luv him/it


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I like that. Very nice work.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

I loved the procession of pics for this project. It was like watching the evil pumpkin come to life.


----------

